# Does size matter?



## LWW (Jul 26, 2008)

I was updating the insurance and they suggested I document some of the vintage glass I own so I lugged the bigger pieces to Eastwood Lake for some scenic shots.

These are the the larger ones and the longest lenses I own ... not counting AF modern glass.

I also included a relatively, in comparison, shorter lens solely because of it's pure heft.

This in a Cosina 100 - 500MM zoom which takes pretty good pics from a tripod. It's F8 aperture at the long end makes it quite slow. I have shot it handheld with 1,000 speed Ektar in the past, but even with good handheld skills (Shameless self endorsement. ) it is a difficult beast to use without a tripod.

The SLR is a Nikon FM.












LWW


----------



## LWW (Jul 26, 2008)

This a Kiev body, a Soviet Nikon clone to be specific, and an MTO 1,000MM F10 mirror lens.

Photo quality is not bad, and I use it primarily for astrophotography.

Forget handheld photography with this guy.











LWW


----------



## LWW (Jul 26, 2008)

This is a very cool old Exacta SLR ... which if you are left handed and want a manual SLR is the only way to go as everything is backwards on the controls ... set up with a a Meyer Optik Telemegor 400MM F5.5 lens.

Thsi thing is a joy to use and is quite easily balanced for handheld photography and takes beautiful photos.











LWW


----------



## LWW (Jul 26, 2008)

This is just a beast but is actually reasonably easy to balance.

As far as I know it was Nikon's first zoom lens. It is an 85-250MM F4.5 attached to an original Nikon F.

I bought these as a set and they both have some wear on the cosmetics so I shoot them more often than my pristine Nikon F bodies.

Both function perfectly in spite of being old enogh to have grandchildren and, as I mentioned, having a LOT of use.

I bought them cheap from the Dayton Daily News when they were switching buildings and cleaning out old stuff.
















LWW


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 26, 2008)

Oooo you posted that at 9:11 Oooooo LOL

Kewl lenses mon!  Do telescopes count as lenses?


----------

